# djrdjmsqrd's .sig thread.



## djrdjmsqrd (Feb 13, 2003)

Welcome to my .sig thread....it will always be being edited...so do come back from time to time.

*Capsual*
name: djordje 
function: Remain quitely in the background observing life that goes on around me. 
entity: Reflection/Thought (a riddle wrapped in an enigma.) 
primordial color: Crimson 
sign: Cancer - Crab 
institutional role: Javahead, Lurker, and all-around Wallflower (a riddle wrapped in an enigma.) 
jacket: 
shirt: 
hat: 
height: 6 feet 2 inches 
weight: 186 pounds 
birth date: 07/12/84 
birth place: 

ambitions: 
turn ons: currently; sitting in reflection with a bottle of mixed pharmaceuticals, and  a glass of wine. 
turn ons: prevousliy; A peaceful evening at home with my girlfriend, and a cup of coffee. 
turn offs: currently; 
turn offs: previously; 
favorite quotation: 
urination power point(s): 
favorite book(s): 
figures of empathy throughout history: 
season of paramount: Late Autumn, Early Winter 
modus operandi: 
manifesto: 

*Sep's Story Hours*
Miscellaneous Tales of Sep:

_Divertimento - I_

Never-ending Story: 

_The Lady Despina's Virtue (I,II)
[*]The Heretic of Wyre (I,II)
[*]The Rape of Morne (I, II)_

*Miscellaneous Tales:*

_Travels through the Wild West - (I & II, III, IV, V, VI, & VII)
[*]Wulf's Collected Story Hour(I)
[*]Meepo! Story Hour (I)
[*]PirateCat's Story Hour (I)
[*]Wizardru's Story Hour (I)
[*]Posy's Story Hour (I)
[*]Greenwood Trader's Story Hour (I)
[*]In Hextor's Name (I)
[*]Drusilia Naïlo:  The Making of a Watchman (I)
[*]Di'Fier Anton: The Making of a Watchman (I)
[*]Clearwater Crusaders (I)_

*ENWorld PbP Games*
Player for: 

_Shades of Netheril (Thread: I, II; OOC; Character Sheet)_
Dungeon Master for: 

Crimson Road _(Thread I; OOC; Cast of Characters)_


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 13, 2003)

k3wl beans!!

a link to Yellow Sign's Mahasarpa Campaign.

Note to self; Steve Jackson is Ranger REG's favored enemy... 

Ask me about bonsai dryads...

from Discworld Monthly #2 
Q5. How many legs has the Luggage has got? 
Answers were varied and included 10, 24, 162, lots, as many as it needs, 999999999999999999999999999999999 not including those belonging to others, about 100, oodles and oodles, who cares, 137 because one dropped off, DOZENS, more than me, far too many if it jumps on you, I hope I never find out and the square root of 236 times the number of eggs needed for a good omelette.

"Ran into Gandalf. Turns out he did not actually die but instead was forced by Balrog to sell out to laundry detergent company and is now Gandalf the Sparkly White. PR whore. Next thing he'll be charging for pointy hat trick."
- _the Very Secret Diary of Aragorn, son of Arathorn_ part two


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Feb 17, 2003)

**Cough**

Yes, you can have .sig threads, but, one thread per person, and only in the META forum.  If you want, share mine!


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 17, 2003)

(do you want the extraneous replies edited off?  I can delete them for you if you want)


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 17, 2003)

I thought all the sig threads were merged into one.


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 17, 2003)

Could be, I have no idea.  This is the first time I've seen a "sig thread."


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 17, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Could be, I have no idea.  This is the first time I've seen a "sig thread." *



Ah here it is.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36855&highlight=signature+thread 

P-Kitty or Morrus did it because at one point we had like 6 sig threads on the first page of meta.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hmm,m*

I thought that thread was just a mix of their threads, if that is what I am to do I will copy my links later and post them there.  I don't mean to have any issues with the Mods, I thought, from what I had seen/read that this was allowed.

Morrus, I don't care if people post in this thread, however, thank you for asking.

Djordje


----------



## hong (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hong's NPC thread*

Voneth (LG male spirit folk drd5): middle-aged spirit folk mayor of Skara Brae. A retired adventurer, Voneth wants nothing more than to preserve the peace for which his town is famed. He'll tolerate members of his former profession, but will keep his eyes on them in case they start trouble.


Simon, Kengar, Destil, Kyramus and Whyrph (LN male human war1): 1st level <s>redshirts</s> warriors and members of the Skara Brae militia. Sent into the dungeon underneath Capellan Keep to assist the PCs; lasted one encounter before being taken out en masse by a castigate trap.


Mordax (NE male human mag5/bloodmage 2): bloodmage in disguise, who was waiting to rendezvous with a fellow cult member in Skara Brae. Tried to persuade the party mage to turn to the dark side; was rebuffed, causing him to throw a tantrum which nearly killed the party. Later held a band of spirit folk hostage and demanded the party hand over an artifact they found; this turned out to be a mistake.


Taren Nighteyes (CG female human brd8): a partial avatar of the virtue of Compassion, and proprietor of the Laughing Sprite inn in Britain. Taren is a young woman who always seems surrounded by small children. She and her establishment have aquired some small degree of fame in the surrounding neighbourhood, which is one of the rougher parts of the city.


Takyris (TN male human rog5/ftr2/guild infiltrator 8): local head of the Britannian Thieves' Guild, Takyris makes it his business to know of everything that happens in Britain. A pragmatic man, Takyris believes that the Guild makes the most profits by avoiding confrontations with the authorities. One of his safe houses is Taren's inn, where he's recently made the acquaintance of a band of motley adventurers. One of these in particular strikes him as having much potential.


Hong "iconic name stealer" Ooi


----------



## hong (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Hong's NPC thread*

Alzrius (LN male human mag7): mage lieutenant to the captain of a cavalry troop out of Britain. Alzrius prefers to remain in the background, letting others do the talking. When necessary, however, he can use his diplomatic skills to act as a consensus-builder in disputes. Given the rather brusque nature of his superior, he finds himself doing this more often than he'd like.

Korimyr the Rat (CE male half-orc rog5): the bastard child of an orc father and an unfortunate human captive, Korimyr has spent all his seventeen years in the company of orcs, and knows no other way of life. He can be just as brutal and aggressive as the worst of them, but is also far more cunning; a quality that's saved his life on numerous occasions. He acts as a scout and spy for a warband that has recently explored a series of tunnels leading out of Dungeon Despise.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 20, 2003)

Proof that Role-Playing is timeless and older than most people think:
_"Henry Clerval was the son of a merchant of Geneva. He was a boy of singular talent and fancy. He loved enterprise, hardship, and even danger for its own sake. He was deeply read in books of chivalry and romance. He composed heroic songs and began to write many a tale of enchantment and knightly adventure. He tried to make us act plays and to enter into masquerades, in which the characters were drawn from the heroes of Roncesvalles, of the Round Table of King Arthur, and the chivalrous train who shed their blood to redeem the holy sepulchre from the hands of the infidels."_
 - Mary Shelley's Frankenstein

And a picture of me:


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Feb 24, 2003)

*ENWorld PbP Games: as a Player*; _that are alive and kicking._

*ENWorld PbP Games: as a DM*
ENWorld Dungeon Master for: Crimson Road _(Thread I; OOC; Cast of Characters)_

*ENWorld PbP Games: as a Player*; _that are dead and gone._
ENWorld Player for: _Shades of Netheril (Thread: I, II; OOC; Character Sheet)_


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 24, 2003)

*Some old sigs of mine and quotes from various threads*

Logan: "You actually go out in this?!"
Scott: "What would you prefer, yellow spandex?"
- _Wolverine_ and _Cyclops_, discussing the _X-Men_ uniform.

"I've always been more of a follower of 'Today is a good day for someone else to die'" 

"Never give up, never surrender!"
- Commander Peter Quincy Taggart, NSEA Protector _(Galaxy Quest) _

Does Satan have hair of his own, or will there be Helltoupee?

FABRICATI DIEM, PVNC
- _Guards guards_ by Terry Pratchett

'Wherever you go, you're still a moron'

'All right daughter, I've got your bastard!'
- _A life less ordinary_

Star Trek: DiscWorld 

_*Don't*_ get into a flamewar with a _Spellfire wielder_

t3h following takes place on Febuary 24th, in the Year of Exalted Superhero Movies;
Hand of Evil: "DiCaprio Suited For Iron?"
Robb Ratt: "Bleugh!! "
Dinkeldog: "What he said."
Ranger REG: "I would rather cast a female actor before I would consider Leo."

_Outer Planar High_ Pilot OOC Thread Original Idea

s/LaSH: _"Guano. Weapons-grade guano. Possibly banned by international treaty."_


----------

